# Border Patrol Abandons Border



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

R Grundy said:


> Here's the Sherriff of Cochise County Arizona on the newest border problem. The Feds have abandoned us here and gutted SB1070 so we can't do it ourselves. Looks like it's going to be up to private citizens to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmYNd0SEskU


 How would they go about it in your mind?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

They are in the process of doing it already. This is one group, there are others.

http://www.arizonamilitia.com/


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the things that concerns me with some of our militia operating down there are untrained and they are up against mexican ex para military personel trained by us and are now on the cartels dime. I think the militia would have a bad day if they decided to tangle with them. but I have heard we do have some very qualified citizens in the AO that are more than up to the task also. What a shame this whole situation has become.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

The mexicans are skilled at close quarters combat and have found that the Americans are skilled long range shots. They have called us cowards because we shoot them at long range. Or so the stories that have surfaced so far say. The biggest danger is to your family once they find you are a problem. They operate effectively because they are terrorists in Mexico.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

man you guy's gotta lay off that Fox news for a while, it will rot your brains.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

wolfkiller said:


> man you guy's gotta lay off that Fox news for a while, it will rot your brains.


CNN is much betterukey:


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

wolfkiller said:


> man you guy's gotta lay off that Fox news for a while, it will rot your brains.


If you live here you know just how much goes unreported by any news agency.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If we just be nice and think good thaughts trhe problem will go away.......just put a bandaid on the sore instead of curing the desease, that's the ole liberal rheteric.
Besides, CBS and CNN are such unbiased sources of information....they must be right....wait....or is that left? LOL.
God help us if we cant even use common sense when it comes to protecting our citizens in the name of political correctness.
Wolfkiller, you're entitled to myour opinion even if you are wrong....no offense but I hope you never run for public office.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a bad idea to put unprepared citizens on the border since they are probably trigger happy and end up shooting poor mexican farmers looking for a better future because the drug cartels have extremely deadly men and VERY good weaponry.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Its a bad idea to put unprepared citizens on the border since they are probably trigger happy and end up shooting poor mexican farmers looking for a better future because the drug cartels have extremely deadly men and VERY good weaponry.


You need to come here to realize that the militias have been on the border and in the desert for years, the Minutemen being the most famous group, and have not shot even one innocent and have never been harmed by anyone. A couple of them did try to freelance in California and killed and robbed some drug dealers of a ton of cash a few years back but they are in jail now. We are not afraid and are very skilled ourselves. Cowards like you will never be free men.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Our culture has bought into this roll-over and hope for the best mentality. Every citizen should and does have the right to protect themselves from thugs of any sort.
Mr. Grundy is so right......kinda like the anti-gun folks, I THINK THEY WOULD CHANGE THEIR MINDS if someone invaded their home and their family's life was in danger.
Of course we should be cautious and carefull but the folks on the border have the right to protect themselves...regardless of what some panty-waist politician says.

I'l cut my comments on the subject here, but it seems we've lost all common sense when it comes to our rights and the criminals rights.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm game i need a new big game species with my bow what classifies as pope and young or should I say Manuel and Felix


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

R Grundy said:


> You need to come here to realize that the militias have been on the border and in the desert for years, the Minutemen being the most famous group, and have not shot even one innocent and have never been harmed by anyone. A couple of them did try to freelance in California and killed and robbed some drug dealers of a ton of cash a few years back but they are in jail now. We are not afraid and are very skilled ourselves. Cowards like you will never be free men.


I understand what you mean but things have been escalating here in mexico. and before you say im a coward standing in mexico who has no clue what its like in the U.S. I was born in Glendale Hieghts, IL and lived in the same state for over 11 years. Minute men scare away people looking for a better future but drug cartels wont stop until its watched 24/7 on the WHOLE border by the military. I am not an anti-gun person, I fully believe eache and every person has the right to defend their home from any threat, foreign or domestic. I just think it would be a better idea if the whole border was watched, not just some parts. That would stop ilegal immigration which puts both mexicans and americans at risk and help people concetrate on drug dealers which are the real problem. I am aware of how things are on the border.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

need-a-bow, we should be carefull in a situation like we have on the border. Another point is the fact that they're breaking the law when they come into this country illegally.
A lot of those folks are good people wanting a better life, but it is also not fair to those people that go through the proper channela to get into this country legally.
Another issue....if for no other reason is NATIONAL SECURITY,we dont need folks coming into this country not knowing anything about them. We should quit wasting a lot of money on supporting folks that dont want to work and take some of that money, and secure our borders. The Democrats and Republicans can just get over it.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> Minute men scare away people looking for a better future


Great start if they are trying to enter illegaly


----------

